# Codificador para un teclado de 16 teclas



## Jarizam (Sep 18, 2006)

ALGUIEN me puede ayudar a explicarme detenidamente como puedo llevar a cabo eta practica?

*Codificador para un teclado de 16 teclas (74147) *

Se los agradeceria infinitamente.

Javier Arizpe


----------



## mario18560 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hola Jarizam:

No quisiera ser insistente... pero ¿Debes hacer el proyecto con 74147 o 74148?

El 74147 es un encoder de 10 a 4 lineas. El 74148 es un encoder de 8 a 3 lineas.

Para el proyecto tuyo se necesita un encoder de 16 a 4 lineas (16 teclas -una linea de entrada por tecla)- si bien no existen, se pueden lograr facilmente con 2 (dos) encoders de 8 a 3 lineas, es decir con 2 encoder 74148.

Avisame y vemos que se puede hacer.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## mario18560 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hola de nuevo:

Fijate si este circuito te sirve.

Cualquier duda avisame.

Un cordial saludo.


----------

